# Recent Pics of Micki and Update



## Micki (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

This is my second post here on the forum. Micki is now 12 weeks old!!! We took him to his first vet visit on January 6, 2012, and we received a bit of bad news (non-life threatening). Micki has ear mites. I had a feeling, though, that something was wrong with him because he scratched constantly!!! Before I took him in, I thought he had fleas...I never suspected ear mites. We have been treating him since his visit, and he is doing much better with the scratching.

I have tried to contact the breeder to no avail. I am going to keep calling though. I simply want to inform her that before she sells the rest of the litter, she should treat the puppies; I think it's unfair to buyers. At any rate, Micki was 5 lbs at his visit, but since then, he has seemed to pick up weight (great!). I have him on Blue Buffalo Wilderness for Puppies (Chicken). He seems to like it.

Here are pics of Micki as of 1/4/2012.


























































Here he is this past Friday 1/13/12 (after I put some medicine in his ear):


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - Micki is very cute - love all the photos


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely puppy pics ... hello Micki xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwwwww he's lovely!!

x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww Micki is gorgeous  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Micki is sooo cute. Poor fella having earmites, glad to hear he is being treated though and hopefully will feel a lot more comfortable soon.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous little boy he is! I'm glad he's getting treated for those ear mites, and good for you for contacting the breeder, they should know that your puppy has been dealing with this.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous puppy you have there, I am glad you got to the bottom of the scratching and hope Micki feels much more comfortable.
Keep trying to get hold of the breeder, they absolutely be told about this. It is a pet hate of mine that puppies are sold on with this condition, its not a good sign of animal husbandry and annoys me that new owners begin their puppy days with trips to the vet and treatments. The whole litter and mum will also have mites


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awww what a cutie


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

lovely micki.....mwahhhh


----------

